# Electricity i$ expen$ive...



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

...has anyone out there been able to calculate roughly how much we would pay to run different aquarium equipment: for example - an aquarium heaters cost to run per hour given the wattage, etc? and the same for different filter systems...

Just wondering. What with the cost of power rising and the inclination to buy more equipment or 'another' tank.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Merman said:


> ...has anyone out there been able to calculate roughly how much we would pay to run different aquarium equipment: for example - an aquarium heaters cost to run per hour given the wattage, etc? and the same for different filter systems...
> 
> Just wondering. What with the cost of power rising and the inclination to buy more equipment or 'another' tank.


Are you on a smart meter? http://h1ripoff.blogspot.com/2010/11/electricity-bills-up-in-part-because.html

lol

How much you pay depends on so many different variables.

I have a friend who pays out of his @$$ because he runs this . Needless to say, he's switching over to LEDs haha.

My old man said that I raised the hydro up $250+ (ontop of whatever hsi regular bills were) when I was running several 100+ gallon and a few 40 gallon and under tanks. I only have two 100+gal tanks left at his place so I'm sure his bills will lower drastically. I've also changed out my lighting to LEDs. I blame it on the heaters...


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

"Ont. electricity rates to rise 46% over 5 years"

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/toronto/story/2010/11/18/ontario-duncan-economic-update234.html


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It is easy to calculate usage with pumps, filters, and lights, not so easy with heaters. Pumps and filters will have wattage ratings on them, and lights are self explanatory. Perhaps your tank doesn't need a heater or could be kept at a lower temperature. Look into species that don't require a heated tank; there are more than you might think.
Only a few of my tanks are lit, and only some are heated. One 18 watt air pump is running 14 filters, (have air for more) so there are ways to do some things economically. There are probably other areas around the house where one can cut waste to compensate.


----------

